# How To Load A Shirt On A Screen Printing Platen



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Experienced screen printers all have their own technique for loading a shirt on a platen. But newcomers may find it takes a bit of experimentation if they have no one to show them. Chuck Maulsby, screen territory manager, GSG, Dallas, Texas, a full line distributor of equipment and supplies for textile and sign screen printing, embroidery, digital printing and electrical signage, offers this advice:

An easy way to center a shirt for printing while loading is to gather the body toward the top, then pull it over the platen toward the press until it is stretched tightly from the neck. If necessary, then grab the shoulders and pull the shirt right or left to center it. Then pull the shirt back toward you until the image area is on the platen.


----------

